# Old Old Old pistol



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

The other old pistol thread reminded me that I have one my father-in-law wants me to research to find an approximate value.
maker T. Bolton and Co.
approximately 1830's


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I could get a value on that pretty quickly. One of my best friends deals in militaria.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> I could get a value on that pretty quickly. One of my best friends deals in militaria.


 
I don't believe that is a "military" weapon....w/ the scroll work and the hook off the back, it looks like a "gentleman's" pistol....Let us all know what you find out though!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> I could get a value on that pretty quickly. One of my best friends deals in militaria.


I would welcome anything you could come up with. More higher resolution pictures are here: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v53/Johnny_B/brass pistol/


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Jason said:


> I don't believe that is a "military" weapon....w/ the scroll work and the hook off the back, it looks like a "gentleman's" pistol....Let us all know what you find out though!!!:thumbsup:


Yep. I sent the pics to the Curator of Firearms of the Royal Armouries Museum in England.

Here was his response:

_With apologies for the delay, I have investigated our own collection and the literature on your behalf and can find very little. I would place your pistol as being 1835-40 in date. It is a pocket pistol in an English style (with a "saw-handle" stock), but I can find no English maker of that name. The only known possibility would be a 'Bolton' (no initial) recorded on a kentucky rifle c1770 - 90 in date - but this would make the same maker rather old by the era in question. Without an initial and/or address, it also doesn't really help us much._

I have found some "T.Bolton & Co." flintlock pistols online but no percussion type.

Every piece of metal is engraved except for the screw heads.
Approximately .44 caliber.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I would venture to say it would be a lil' (not much) younger then the Europeans say...ifin it was a flintlock, a bit older. It may be an OLD "replica" of a flintlock, but the fun will be in the travel through history trying to find your answer....Keep us posted again!!!


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

You might try contacting the Smithsonian with the photos and information you have gathered to date. They have a huge collection of old firearms that isn't even displayed to the public in their archival section. If it was built in this country, they may have some information on the gunsmith who built it.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I have feelers out to quite a few places but had not thought of the Smithsonian. The marks on the barrel are Birmingham England proof marks so it's pretty certain it's British. I also have paid an online gun appraisal service that was linked on the NRA website. I'll be sure and post the results.


----------

